

Gender-spotting tool could have rumbled fake blogger   - essrand
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20581-genderspotting-tool-could-have-rumbled-fake-blogger.html

======
gaius
But how is this affected by sexual orientation? Now I don't actually know
about this mind, but sometimes I drink in a bar that is a local hotspot for
lesbians, and there are definitely some that are more masculine and some that
are more feminine (clothes, haircut, choice of drink, etc). Whether that's
just fashion or carries over to writing too I don't know.

------
greim
What they should do is apply these sort of algorithms to detect sock puppets
and "personas" used by powerful interests to astroturf the internet.

------
erehweb
...or not. Article notes that blog post came out as only 63% likely to be
male.

